# Attention Shoppers:



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Attention Shoppers: Fruit and Vegetable Prices Are Rising ...

Grocery shoppers may soon need more green in their wallets to afford their next salad.

The cost of fresh produce is poised to jump in the coming months as a three-year drought in California shows few signs of abating, according to an Arizona State University study set to be released Wednesday.

The study found a head of lettuce could increase in price as much as 62 cents to $2.44; avocado prices could rise 35 cents to $1.60 each; and tomatoes could cost 45 cents more at $2.84 per pound. (The run-up in produce prices is in line with other projections showing that overall food cost gains are expected to accelerate this year.)

The latest projections were compiled by Timothy Richards, an agribusiness professor at ASU's W.P. Carey School of Business. He studied the drought's effect on farmland and consumer purchasing trends to determine the eight fresh fruits and vegetables likely to see the largest price increases this spring and summer.

http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2014...ising/?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsFifth


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the reasons "food and energy" are NOT included in the price of inflation. If the general population was informed of the real cost to them it would start a panic!!!!

It also has a lot to do with speculators, who trade in commodities futures. They see this coming too and buy futures in prices. This drives the price up further than the consumers do. Lettuce goes up that much, *I* stop buying lettuce. Mc Donald's does not and passes that price on. With their consumption constant, my price goes up faster at the retail level. It is all a game.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Prices is the third best reason for growing as much of your own food as possible. Right behind knowing the quality of what you are eating and growing the types or varieties of produce that best fit your taste. Store bout types are grown to handle shipping rigors not flavor of nutrients.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

There's also the environmental impact of all the shipping and wasted packaging. The other day I saw zucchinis in individual plastic baggies. Seriously?!

This does bring me back to a big question I have with prepping and storage though. My body genuinely needs fresh produce. Canned produce makes me queasy and the frozen stuff tastes terrible. I'll try dehydrated, but it hasn't done me any favors in the past either. What's a girl to do?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

To make matters worse, last year we had such a cold wet spring, that NONE of my lettuce came up. Looks like I'm going to have the same problem this year!


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We already pay high prices up here at the end of the food chain. I buy local and organic when possible. I believe in eating as well as possible now and taking the best supplements. To prepare for when it's not readily available. Your body will be better built up and able to withstand the strain of poorer food. My garden at BOL will be bigger than ever and all planting containers will be moved up there with me because I will be living there all summer.:laugh: My garden at home will be guerilla type. I will till and then throw seeds in and they will be on there own. Hopefully between both gardens we will have enough to can and enjoy all winter. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

notyermomma said:


> There's also the environmental impact of all the shipping and wasted packaging. The other day I saw zucchinis in individual plastic baggies. Seriously?!
> 
> This does bring me back to a big question I have with prepping and storage though. My body genuinely needs fresh produce. *Canned produce makes me queasy and the frozen stuff tastes terrible.* I'll try dehydrated, but it hasn't done me any favors in the past either. What's a girl to do?


Is this your home canned or store bought? If store bought I can see the issue. If home canned you can make it any way you prefer.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Growing and raising your own is the future. Sooner before later...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Part of this isn't about the cost of produce going up, it's about the value of the dollar going down...


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Woody, I've only ever had store-bought canned. It isn't all bad - I don't mind tomatoes, and the ... um ... of canned green beans and cream corn has a certain nostalgia factor that can't be beat. The whole prep thing is new to me and lately I've been going though local papers and websites looking for a free canning/preservation class. I'm a visual learner.


----------

